# The Wind's Domain



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Anna Sutyagina giving a wonderful performance of _The Wind's Domain_ (one of my compositions).


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

It's a sweet piece. 

Shouldn't it belong in a suite or something?


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Something sweet in a suite? Why not! It is in a way as being inspired by the same landscape as several other pieces including this one:

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/08/29/at-burbo-point/


----------

